# Murphy Ranch; LA, California



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of this place? I came across it on my internet travels this morning, and to me it looks like an almost ideal place to set up a semi-permanent squat. It even already has raised planter beds for growing produce!

http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/murphy-ranch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphy_Ranch


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 6, 2015)

I bet there are plenty of hikers passing through. I like structures and that there is beautiful weather and topography. But how many miles is it to the nearest productive dumpster or grocery store?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure... I was kinda thinking along the lines of some sort of anarchist commune-type thing... It was really just rambling & thinking "out loud", haha.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks pretty, but blown up http://californiathroughmylens.com/murphys-ranch-abandoned-nazi-camp-in-santa-monica/


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that site too. It would be a cool place to get pics, and maybe stay a night or two, though.


----------



## Supposed Mocha (Apr 1, 2015)

I had thought about the same thing upon seeing it, but it seems like something to have a few people around for in case some not so friendly police or idjits roll up from Santa Monica and elsewhere.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 2, 2015)

saw something about it on tv and it peeked my interest as well and actually has an interesting history and possible ties to espionage during WW2.Would love to go take a look see myself.


----------

